# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  جديد حلا الترك بابا نزل معاشه

## الوسادة

حمل الأغنية من هنا 













والله وناسة بابا 



نزل معاشة 


بنروح الالعاب 


نصرفة كله


بابا بكى بكى بكى 




لالالالالالالا



بابا بكى بكى بكى



لالالالالالالا


اختي بعد قالت تبي تروح المول 



تبي لها ثياب 



تبي تييب العاب 



اختي بعد قالت تبي تروح المو 



تبي لها ثياب 



تبي تييب العاب 



تبي قلم 



ومسطرة



دفاتر 


تبي مسطره 



الله الله الله هذي مو مدرسة هذي كلية هندسة 



بابا بكى بكى بكى



لالالالالالالا


بابا بكى بكى بكى 




لالالالالالالا




والله وناسة بابا 



نزل معاشة 



بنروح الالعاب 



نصرفة كلة



كــــــلة



بابا بكى بكى بكى 





لالالالالالالا



بابا عيط بكى بكى



لالالالالالالا




ماما بعد قالت 



قالــــــــــت 



تبي تروح السوق




تبي منك قروش 




تبي تييب اغراض




تيب عطر تبي لحم تبي دجاج ع لفحم




بابا بكى بكى بكى 



لالالالالالالا 



بابا بكى بكى بكى 




لالالالالالالا



اليوم وناسة بابا نزل معاشة 



نزل




بنروح الالعاب 



بنروح 




نصرفة كلة 



كلة 



بابا بكى بكى بكى 



بكى بكى بكى 



لالالالالالالا



وبس 







مع حبي 


الوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ههههههههههههههههه
والله بطلع منها حلا الترك

----------


## Kasmoo

واو الاغنية اكتير حلوة يسلموا على الاغنية

----------


## الوسادة

ههههههه شفتي يا ام غمازة و الله بيني و بينك بتجنن 

اهلا *Kasmoo**   صورتك الحلوة*

----------

